

Zimbabweans play the zero game - daily expenses in the trillions - jmatt
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7516874.stm

======
jmatt
Hyperinflation like this presents interesting problems as a hacker. Heck they
have a 100 billion Zimbabwe dollar note. Forty times the size of a 32 bit
word.

